# Song Choice Mafia II [Innocent Win]



## Coloursfall (Jun 3, 2012)

The Showhouse has seen its share of murder now, after two symphonies turned sour. Sacrifices to appease the Beast that lurks in the shadows of the great hall, deaths planned by angered songs... The Showhouse has been avoided for a long time since the last event, but now it has opened again, in a beautiful show of light and shadow, this time ran by a mysterious woman with flaming red hair and copper skin, her gold dress falling down past her feet.

After the doors shut, however, she reveals her true form - the flickering lady of flame that cut down the last batch of songs in her wrath, unhindered by any obstacle. And now, she wants a good show...

Hot Mess has granted you all special powers, based on your lyric and timbre, with which you will try (futilely, she adds) to worm out the ones she has given her...special favour to.

And so it begins.

---

*Role PMs are out. 48 hours.*


----------



## Coloursfall (Jun 5, 2012)

*Re: Song Choice Mafia II*

Dawn is heralded by the lights over the stage blazing to life, one by one, rousing the songs from their long slumber. But one spotlight does not go on, leaving a dark spot on stage, beneath where it was. Wary, one song travels up to turn one working light toward the dark spot.

What is revealed makes several of the songs make sounds of disgust, murmuring to each other.

The missing light seems to have fallen down, crushing the unfortunate song under it into a pulp and spattering blood and guts several feet in every direction. There is a large blue X visible painted on the floor under the body, meaning this was no accident...

*Zero Moment is dead. He was Innocent. 24 hours.*


----------



## Zexion (Jun 5, 2012)

*Re: Song Choice Mafia II*

Everyone seems to make killing Zero Moment their 1st Night Kill.


----------



## see ya (Jun 5, 2012)

*Re: Song Choice Mafia II*

Well that's certainly a nasty way to die... 

Pretty obviously a mafia kill, as there's no way this was some kind of accident. But how the heck did they convince him to stand in that one spot and get him crushed like that?


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Jun 5, 2012)

*Re: Song Choice Mafia II*

Lynch *Zora of Termina*

I inspected her last night; she showed up as mafia. If we can get rid of one mafia now, we might have a chance.


----------



## Zora of Termina (Jun 6, 2012)

*Re: Song Choice Mafia II*

You know there are roles where you're innocent yet always inspect as Mafia, right? I think the Adventure Time Mafia can be used as an example. The Ice King was an innocent, yet was inspected as Mafia because that's the way the Jailer role works.

I'm not claiming to be a Jailer, however. I also bring to my defense the fact that the Paranoid Cop is also a role that exists. And if I know Colours, and I do (quite well in fact), he wouldn't tell you up front that that's your real role. Also, Aliens are a thing.

But fine. Lynch me. See where it lands you.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Jun 6, 2012)

*Re: Song Choice Mafia II*



Zora of Termina said:


> But fine. Lynch me. See where it lands you.


Okay then. I still stand by my decision.


----------



## yiran (Jun 6, 2012)

*Re: Song Choice Mafia II*

*Lynch Zora of Termina*

If I were actually innocent I would respond in a different way, and reveal my role, even if I were an important role because that would be better than getting voted off. I think she's mafia. Well, that's my judgement.


----------



## Sylph (Jun 6, 2012)

*Re: Song Choice Mafia II*

Once you are nominated, there actually is no real way to defend yourself. Claiming you are "this" role could either get you killed for being thought of lying, or paint a bulls-eye on you for the mafia to kill you the next night.

So...defending yourself as Zora did it pretty much how most would do it. Kill her if you want and see what happens. She can't say she's innocent because that's the stock answer to anyone with the rope fitted around their necks, but she will make you think about what you are doing.

As for me, I no strong feelings one way or another.


----------



## yiran (Jun 6, 2012)

*Re: Song Choice Mafia II*



HighMoon said:


> Once you are nominated, there actually is no real way to defend yourself. Claiming you are "this" role could either get you killed for being thought of lying, or paint a bulls-eye on you for the mafia to kill you the next night.


That is incorrect. Claiming you are "this" role at least gives you the chance of survival, and getting killed at night is always better than getting voted off at day, since at least you use up one of the mafia's kills and don't waste your day's vote.

Think of it this way: the night kills are the mafia's, the day lynches are the village's. They want to kill the other faction. Therefore it is better for a village-sided person to let him/herself get killed by the mafia rather than just letting him/herself waste the village's kill.


----------



## Light (Jun 6, 2012)

*Re: Song Choice Mafia II*

*Zora*

It's day one, and we actually have a lead. That's a pretty good reason to vote.


----------



## Zexion (Jun 6, 2012)

*Re: Song Choice Mafia II*

*Zora of Termina*


----------



## Coloursfall (Jun 6, 2012)

*Re: Song Choice Mafia II*

A quick burst of discussion breaks out among the songs, melodic voices both whispered and yelled alike. A song steps forwards with a scrap of valuable information, and the votes pile in. As the lights start to dim, the songs know it's time. The Beast hungers.

Bullet For Your Dreams steps forward as executioner, being the best-armed: she draws her twin pistols on You Lie, who stands stock-still and head high in front of the velvet curtain, which is rippling slightly as if in a breeze.

"Penny for your thoughts?"

"Just do it already."

Two shots rings out and the gunpowder flashes light up the dim stage. Before the body can hit the floor, a great paw extends from the curtain, sharp blue claws gleaming, and takes away the sacrifice, a sudden, off-key chord ringing out.

*Zora of Termina is Dead. She was Mafia. 24 hours.*


----------



## Coloursfall (Jun 8, 2012)

*Re: Song Choice Mafia II*

The dawn comes with a blaze of light, spotlights flaring to life within moments. The scene that the lights reveal is none to pleasant - blood spatters the stage, even more so than was there from the previous events. The body of Play On is pinned to a pillar, a slender blade stabbed through one of her eyes, still wobbling slightly, as if abandoned hastily and recently.

*Play On (Applejack) is dead. She was Innocent. 24 Hours.*


----------



## see ya (Jun 8, 2012)

*Re: Song Choice Mafia II*

Damn, that's such a sweet song. Sad to see her die :C

Anyway, it's a kill with a blade. Anyone have any ideas which one of these songs would wield a sword or thin knife of some sort?


----------



## Sylph (Jun 8, 2012)

*Re: Song Choice Mafia II*

More innocent blood is spilled by this...these /people/

As for the method that they were killed, do you think it ways on who may have been doing this, or something about the victim itself.


----------



## yiran (Jun 8, 2012)

*Re: Song Choice Mafia II*

HighMoon

Unless a lead appears.


----------



## see ya (Jun 8, 2012)

*Re: Song Choice Mafia II*



yiran said:


> *HighMoon*
> 
> Unless a lead appears.


...Would you care to explain your rationale for this or are you just making a random guess? Because to be honest there's nothing pointing towards her being Mafia, much less a kill based around stabbing when her song is about bullets.


----------



## yiran (Jun 8, 2012)

*Re: Song Choice Mafia II*

Her sentence "More innocent blood spilled by... these /people/" seems fake, and she was the only one who did not support the lynching of Zora (although she's smart and she didn't object to it either because the chances would be slim).

Basically, I think her behaviour towards Zora's outting and reaction of last night's death is suspicious.

On a separate note, I am going to declare myself a regular player on the "good side" with only really minor differences from a regular civilian. I won't mind too much if you guys vote me if I misjudge this situation because it's not catastrophic, but I still wouldn't want to die obviously. The bodyguard should make no effort to protect me if this vote succeeds and HighMoon is mafia.

You could also try and vote me out instead of HighMoon, but you will appear suspicious as I will be revealed to be innocent.

Really, you'd think Set Fire to the Rain was a violent enough song to get you to be mafia...  :P


----------



## see ya (Jun 8, 2012)

*Re: Song Choice Mafia II*

It would be helpful if more people participated in discussions, I think. Especially the inspector, who for all we know has sniffed out another mafia member. 

Though her behaviour is indeed suspicious, and she is hamming it up a bit, it's not consistent with her weapon of choice, which as we saw before was a gun. As I've yet to figure out anyone who could have used a blade, I guess going with her is better than no leads at all. I still hesitate to cast my vote until I get word from more people. I am however giving a very stern look in her direction.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Jun 8, 2012)

*Re: Song Choice Mafia II*



Sunflower said:


> It would be helpful if more people participated in discussions, I think. Especially the inspector, who for all we know has sniffed out another mafia member.


As a matter of fact, yes, *Mr. Brightside*.

Either I'm the paranoid cop (I can't be insane cop because I was right about Zora), or I got really lucky again. Either way, I still think him turning up as mafia is a better lead than anything at this point.


----------



## yiran (Jun 8, 2012)

*Re: Song Choice Mafia II*

*Mr. Brightside*

Vote changed.

If I die tonight it may or may not be HighMoon having a grudge. :P


----------



## Zexion (Jun 8, 2012)

*Re: Song Choice Mafia II*

Are we not paranoid about yiran at this point? Somehow I think he is trying to keep himself off the chopping block. I understand that we all are, but he has jumped up once already pointing at HighMoon without anything to prove her innocent or guilty. I feel yiran is trying to hide something, whatever it is, it must be something good/bad. 



			
				yiran said:
			
		

> Really, you'd think Set Fire to the Rain was a violent enough song to get you to be mafia...  :P


If Coloursfall is doing this the way HighMoon was, then the song title may have nothing to do with the role. Most Mafia's like this, where you pick something to be your role, have some bit of sneakiness about them. So, the song may have nothing to do with the song. 

And I just checked back on the sign-ups, Set Fire to the Rain is your song. Now that sentence is suspicious to me. I understand that you are a bit new to the forum version of Mafia, but I still am suspicious. 

*yiran*


----------



## Flareth (Jun 8, 2012)

*Re: Song Choice Mafia II*

I'll go with *Mr. Brightside*. I'd go with this lead for now.


----------



## yiran (Jun 8, 2012)

*Re: Song Choice Mafia II*



Gym Leader Shizui said:


> Are we not paranoid about yiran at this point? Somehow I think he is trying to keep himself off the chopping block. I understand that we all are, but he has jumped up once already pointing at HighMoon without anything to prove her innocent or guilty. I feel yiran is trying to hide something, whatever it is, it must be something good/bad.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


...When there's a lead by the cop. Yeah.

Please explain how that makes me suspicious, I don't get your logic. Your feelings don't make much sense to me.

And of course I'm not just going to out my role (even if it is really minor), because that would just be plain stupid, especially since I'm not in the threat of death.

To be honest from your other posts I deduce that this is the way you'd act normally and you're not trying to get me off because you are a mafia think I'm a non-mafia and a threat. After the cop leads my prime suspect's still HighMoon. SO LYNCH HER IF I DIE MUHAHAHAHA. (Unless there's a lead)


----------



## see ya (Jun 8, 2012)

*Re: Song Choice Mafia II*

Yeah the roles are based on the lyrics themselves and may have nothing to do with the titles. To be honest the lyrics for HighMoon's song don't seem very mafia-ish to me, striking me more of a vigilante kinda role. But I'm not going to rely on that knowledge. 

...Wow, what a stroke of luck. 

*Mr. Brightside*


----------



## Sylph (Jun 8, 2012)

*Re: Song Choice Mafia II*

Actually I did really have anything to say, so I ended up hamming it up on the starting day post jut t get things rolling (plus in the beginning Colours said that if we rp,she may join in too, so tried to kick start that as well). Mainly, in the past mafias I've been in i found that I tend to not be very active and just float there while watching what happens. This is a habit I`m trying to break, because i want to be more active, even if I have to force my activity with silly little posts like above.

But more than not, whenever I _do_ force my activity with silly little posts, I end up on the chop block when really all i did was just try to be active and get the ball rolling.

By the way yiran, thanks for that last bit there. Now if the mafia _does_ kill you, everyone will think it was me and I'll wind up back on the chopblock again unless the inspector finds another mafia to save my butt. Quite the little smoke screen you created for them.

On another note, I'll go with the cop on this one.
*Mr. Brightside*


----------



## Glace (Jun 8, 2012)

*Re: Song Choice Mafia II*

Ahh I missed the last day phase and now I'm late to this one. ):

But it sounds like *Mr. Brightside* is the best way to go according to the discussion? Hope the cop doesn't turn out to be paranoid.


----------



## I liek Squirtles (Jun 8, 2012)

*Re: Song Choice Mafia II*

Sorry for being inactive. I was at Punta Cana in the Dominican Republic. :D 

Jumpin' on the *Mr. Brightside* bandwagon, then.


----------



## Coloursfall (Jun 9, 2012)

*Re: Song Choice Mafia II*

(apologies, I worked late today!)

The long day drags on, but soon they have their target. Mr Brightside is pulled to the velvet curtain, where he is bound with wire from the fallen spotlight and left there. The Beast makes his appearance very soon after, blue claws flashing in the light, slicing through flesh and bone before dragging the song away.

*Mr Brightside is dead. He was mafia. 24 Hours.*


----------



## Coloursfall (Jun 10, 2012)

*Re: Song Choice Mafia II*

A loud _bang_ wakes the songs.

They all rush to the stage, still in their nightclothes, only to find Bullet For Your Dreams standing over a bleeding body. The song's face is steeled, both her pistols smoking, and a pool of blood spreading rapidly from the near-dead song. She growls low, seemingly oblivious to the awed gathering she has acquired. 

_"Stand up and walk the way you talk!"_

Four more shots ring out, as she finishes emptying her guns into the body. She then turns, her face stained with tears, and walks past the gathering, to another body... Deconstruction is laying limply there, a cane-blade right through his chest. Bullet For Your Dreams kneels down and pulls his head into her lap.

_"Like you could die for it..."_

She stands again, and drops both of her spent guns, swinging one arm.

"It's over now. Show yourself."

The flaming mistress of the Showhouse materializes in centre stage, casting a warm glow.

"_*Congratulations.*_"

*Vehement Mustelid is dead. He was Innocent.
RespectTheBlade is dead. He was Mafia.

Innocents Win!*


----------



## Coloursfall (Jun 10, 2012)

*Roles:*

*Bullet for your Dreams - Hedley: HighMoon*
_"We've got the noise, no way to silence it,
don't let them block out your voice we're so sick and tired of it!
It's not okay, we've had enough of it.
Playing dead for so long don't make you innocent!
I won't walk away,
i got a lot to say..."_

ROLE: Rebel - You have a strong sence of justice...but an unjust death can just...set you off. When _Play On (Applejack)_ dies, you gain the ability to make a kill every even-numbered night. /  QUALITY: Two-Faced - When inspected, you show up the same alignment as the inspector. / BONUS: Unblockable - Your night action cannot be stopped by any means. / ALIGNMENT: Town

*Limelight - Rush: Sunflower*
_"Living on a lighted stage
Approaches the unreal
For those who think and feel
In touch with some reality
Beyond the gilded cage"_

ROLE: Nexus - You passively redirect night actions that target you to a random other player. / QUALITY: One-Shot Bulletproof - You shrug of a single attempt on your life made during the night. / BONUS: N/A / ALIGNMENT: Town

*You Lie - The Band Perry: Zora*
_"So why you lookin' so nervous,
You know you're gonna deserve this.
I oughta kill you right now and do the whole wide world a service."_

ROLE: Mafia Don - You head the Mafia, preform the kills, and have final say in deciding who dies.  Your partners are RTB and Mr. Brightside. / QUALITY: Voteless - You may not vote during the day phase, though you may post like you are voting - it will not be counted, however. You still count toward your side Controlling the Vote, however. / BONUS: N/A / ALIGNMENT: Mafia

* Tragic Magic - Falling in Reverse: Light*
_"Oh, bruised and broken
My eyes are open
I won't lose focus
My eyes are open
Can you see in the distance
Can you see the resistance
We will rise, rise against them,
From the start, rise against them."_

ROLE: Phoenix - once during the game, during the night, you may select one dead player and they will be brought back to the game, and they may participate as usual again.  / QUALITY: N/A  / BONUS: Reborn - once during the game, if you are killed, you come back at the start of the next phase. However, you may not cast votes (though you may post like you are voting - it will not be counted) in the day phase or use your night action after you are born again.  / ALIGNMENT: Town

*There's A Good Reason These Tables Are Numbered Honey. You Just Haven't Thought Of It Yet - Panic! At the Disco: RespectTheBlade*
_"When you're in black slacks with accentuating, off-white, pinstripes
Whoa, everything goes according to plan. 
I'm the new cancer, never looked better, you can't stand it.
Because you say so under your breath.
You're reading lips "When did he get all confident?""_

ROLE: Mafia Goon - you are second in command under You Lie (Zora of Termina) and alongside Monster (Mr. Brightside). If she dies, you take over the night kills.  / QUALITY: N/A / BONUS: Tracker - once a night, you can pick one player and learn who they have targeted with their night action, if any, but not what that action was. / ALIGNMENT: Mafia

*Set Fire to the Rain - Adele: yiran*
_"I set fire to the rain
And I threw us into the flames
Where it felt something die
'Cause I knew that that was the last time, the last time!"_

ROLE: Vanilla - aside from your Quality, you have no special action during night or day.  / QUALITY: Beloved - if you are killed during the night, the next day phase is skipped.  / BONUS: N/A / ALIGNMENT: Town

*Monster - Skillet: Mr. Brightside*
_"The secret side of me
I never let you see
I keep it caged
But I can't control it"_

ROLE: Usurper - You can only win the game if two conditions are fufillied - the usual Mafia victory, and the Don has died. If the Don outlives you or if the Don lives to endgame, you lose even if the rest of the Mafia wins.  / QUALITY:  / BONUS:  / ALIGNMENT: Mafia

*Deconstruction - Devin Townsend: Vehement Mustelid*
_"So, with art without heart,
We will never know the songs!"
_
ROLE: Inspector - once a night, you may target one player and find their alignment - mafia or town.  / QUALITY: Ascetic - you are immune to all night actions aside from those that would cause your death.  / BONUS: N/A / ALIGNMENT: Town

*Already Over - Red: Gym Leader Shizui*
_"You never go,
You're always here, suffocating me...
Under my skin,
I cannot run away,
Fading slowly..."_

ROLE: Universal Backup - you take on the role of the first non-mafia power role that dies, preformign as that role normally would. You don't copy any Qualities or Bonuses that player had. / QUALITY: N/A / BONUS: N/A / ALIGNMENT: Town

*Play On - Carrie Underwood: Applejack*
_"Even though it's the storm on the darkest night,
Don't you ever give up the fight!
Even when you feel you're all alone,
Play on..."_

ROLE: Doctor - you may choose one player a night and guard them from any one attempt on their life. You may not target yourself with this action.  / QUALITY: Compulsive - You must send a night action every night - failing to do so may end in your death, and you cannot choose 'no action'.  / BONUS: N/A  / ALIGNMENT: Town
*
Nobody Loves You Like Me - Jonathan Coulton: Flareth*
_"I shouldn't stay, I think you'll agree
It's no good for you, no better for me
In the morning I'll go to a place far away
Somewhere you'll never find me"_

ROLE: Hider - every even-numbered night, you may choose to hide yourself - there is a 50% chance you will avoide all actions targeting you if you do. / QUALITY: Untrackable - you will not offer up reults to anyone trying to find out your alignment or see where you've been.  / BONUS: N/A / ALIGNMENT: Town


*Wake Up - Awolnation: Glace*
_"Well it's nice to meet you
Do you have a name?
'Cause I would like to teach you, baby"_

ROLE: Lightningrod - once during the game, you may choose to take all night actions preformed that night in the place of their usual targets. / QUALITY: N/A / BONUS: N/A  / ALIGNMENT: Town

*Put a Banana In Your Ear: J. Squirtles Addams*

ROLE: Jailer - once a night, you may select one player and lock them up, preventing them from using any night actions of being targeted by any night actions. / QUALITY: Miller - you show up mafia when Inspected. / BONUS: N/A  / ALIGNMENT: Town 
*
I Love Everything - Jackle App: Zero Moment*
_"What is this place 
filled with so many wonders? 
Casting its spell 
That I am now under."_

ROLE: Innocent Child - at any point during the game you may contact the GM, who will post in the main thread to confirm your Town-aligned status. / QUALITY: N/A / BONUS: N/A / ALIGNMENT: Town


----------



## Flareth (Jun 10, 2012)

Well that was a short game.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Jun 10, 2012)

I'm not even kidding, RTB was my last inspection victim.

Despite being dead, I still count this as a personal victory for correctly guessing all 3 mafia members in a row.


----------



## see ya (Jun 10, 2012)

Okay that was some of the worst luck I have ever seen a mafia side go through. 

Vehement Mustelid is best inspector.


----------



## Zero Moment (Jun 10, 2012)

Man, I was looking forward to Doing Things with my role :(


----------



## 1. Luftballon (Jun 10, 2012)

Zero Moment said:


> Man, I was looking forward to Doing Things with my role :(


the plural doesn't seem quite correct there!

also yay innocent child being a role used


----------



## yiran (Jun 10, 2012)

My role's literally a worse villager...

But anyway, congrats to our amazing cop.


----------



## Sylph (Jun 10, 2012)

*dance* I can't believe I nailed the last mafia, this is so cool.

Short game was short but man it was interesting at least. Man, you are a natural at this game VM


----------

